# DT Swiss F550 Rims - How strong are they?



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Posted in the Specialized forums but haven't had many answers. 

I am planning to take my SXT 2010 to Whistler/Silverstar at the beginning of September and I have serious doubts about this Rims as I have seem their predecessors for 07 to 09 falling apart on all my friends Demo's. They have all upgraded to stronger rims since and honestly, DT Swiss doesn't get good reviews for Gravity riding (this is for us mortals who don’t have sponsors providing new rims after every ride) - I don't understand why Specialized insist on having these on their big bikes.

Anyhow, apparently these F550 are wider and stronger as per my LBS comments. Has anyone out there been abusing the c**p out of them and provide good feedback about these rims? Would they be up for the abuse in Whislter/Silverstar?

Please don't give me any recommendations on any other rims as I know what I would like to upgrade into. Whatt I want is to avoid spending more cash for now and see if the F550 would hold for a bit. 

Thanks!


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been abusing my 2010 SXT for 7 months now and and haven't had any problems yet.
Took it to Northstar which is just a total rock pile compared to Whistler from what I hear without incident.
I'm not the smoothest rider out there. I tend to land hard and plow through stuff from time to time..
Rear rim needs spokes tightened a tad but the rim is still straight as new:thumbsup: 
Even had the rear blow off when I landed an off camber drop and it didn't damage it.
IMO, they are pretty decent rims..
EDIT:I weigh about 200lbs. with gear as well if that is any help..


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah been riding my '10 Demo 8 with these rims for about 7 months and I like to plow through everything. They are straight and tight as new! BTW, I'm 6'2"/220lbs dry and ride with full armor and pack so riding at about 260lbs FYI


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Shweet! this is the kind of feedback I was after. I am about 200lbs as well and coming for a bomb proof DH rig I sometimes tend to be a bit heavy on the landings. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

If you haven't done so yet, get them retensioned by a good wheelbuilder. Every wheel needs a retensioning after a few rides for longevity. The first few rides, wheels "break in", this is even more important for machine built wheels. The Spec wheel are most likely machine built.

P


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

how often do they have to be trued? I run 729 in my Flatline and Halo Tornados in my SL and true them only when service is done and that is pretty much every 6 to 8 months!!! Probably not a good thing but I don't pay to much attention to this and I certainly go hard on them.

The bike is very new and have only ridden it for 2 days (last Sat & Sun).


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

iguanabartola said:


> how often do they have to be trued?...The bike is very new and have only ridden it for 2 days (last Sat & Sun).


They just need a retensioning (different from truing) once after break in (your timing is perfect to do it now). Probably the most significant thing you can do for the longevity of your wheels.

P


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr.P said:


> They just need a retensioning (different from truing) once after break in (your timing is perfect to do it now). Probably the most significant thing you can do for the longevity of your wheels.
> 
> P


Got it! will get into it right away! Thanks Mate!


----------

